

Why You’re Missing the Boat on Facebook Stock - tysont
http://www.etherealbits.com/2012/06/why-youre-mising-the-boat-on-facebook-stock/

======
quesera
Many words in this article, none of which address the obvious counterpoint
that, for every day that FB declines, no one is missing the boat.

When the market finds a correct price, this discussion might be more relevant.

